

Ask HN: Lobste.rs invite? - philDunphy

Hi guys, 
does anyone have, by any chance, an invite for lobste.rs?
======
Aynatix
Send me one, thanks.

------
angersock
With your submission history, I'd be hesitant to give you an invite.

I notice the same few article sources pop up again and again and again
(techrunch, superbcrew, smashingmagazine).

Keep the wantrepreneur stuff here at HN where it belongs.

